# Laboring at home "as long as possible" - how long is that?? (Hypnobabies consideration)



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm considering laboring at home as long as possible (or something close to that) before going to the hospital. But I'm not sure what that means exactly. For those of you who have done that, how long did you wait? What signs told you it was time to go. My hospital is literally 2 minutes down the road and so it won't take me long to get there. Also, this is my first baby.

Thanks!

P.S. I just edited the title of this post to note that I plan to do Hypnobabies. I wonder if that makes a difference. Would it be better to get there a bit earlier (well before pushing) in order to settle in and relax before the hardest part starts?


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

It depends on what point you want to be at the hospital. So if you just want to show up ready to push than "as long as possible" might mean you stay home until you start feeling pushy. Or if you just want to arrive in transition or so to avoid interventions, you might stay home until the contractions are getting hard to breathe through. For me this time I plan to stay at home until it feels like transition or pushing, whatever I am able to handle pain-wise. My hospital is about 10 mins away so I am comfortable staying home as long as I want.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Basically, you want to wait until you're well into active labor. For me, that meant contractions were 3 minutes apart and painful. When we arrived at the center, I was 7/8 cm dilated. My birth center was 30 minutes away so I couldn't afford to wait until I was ready to push LOL. If there's any uncertainty about whether or not you're in labor, it's much too early.


----------



## culturalcreative1 (Aug 11, 2008)

You'll need to time your contractions, the dr. will tell you how long and far apart they should be before you come in. However, some women's contractions will slow down or even stop when they get in the car or to the hospital. Personally, I wanted to avoid an IV antibiotic for GBS+ so I waited until I was practically in transition before we left, which happened about 15 minutes into the ride. Then, I got 2 pushes in before we got to the hospital. I had to try not to push anymore and that was the worst and hardest part of my labor. I don't recommend waiting until the last possible minute if you want to have your baby in a place other than your car. My husband is a former EMT and he was blowing all the lights, honking horns and flashing lights just to get us there before I pushed again. God forbid we caused an accident or got stuck in traffic. That would have done us in for sure.


----------



## rixafreeze (Apr 30, 2006)

If you're really that close to the hospital, I'd say wait until you start feeling just a tad bit pushy. If you notice your breath starting to catch a little bit at the peak of a contraction, that would be a good time to head in! Most first-time moms tend to go in too soon (although there are of course the exceptions!) rather than too late.


----------



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

You might also consider hiring a doula, an experienced one should be able to help you asses when it is time to head to the hospital and also help with pain management while at home so that you don't head in too early. Like the previous poster said, most first time mom's go in too early, since you don't have any experience with birth it is hard to know what is early labor and what is the real deal/baby is comin now!! I know with out our doula I would have gone to the hospital way too early, of course I was HBing so it didn't matter.


----------



## My*Scorpio (Aug 15, 2006)

Definately don't go in until you cannot walk and talk through a contraction.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I labored at home for 11 hours. Then my midwife (bless her -- she lives nearby) came and checked me and said I could head on to the birth center, which was about 45 minutes away. It took me TWO hours to get myself in the car. I was vomiting and contracting so badly. Each time I'd start towards the door a contraction would hit and I couldn't walk.

So I ended up laboring at home for 13 hours. But it was okay because the baby wasn't born until over 8 hours later.

Bottom line:

Have _everything_ ready ahead of time -- I mean everything -- put any last minute things in the car as soon as early labor begins. Include a plastic bag in the car in case you are throwing up.









And the advice of not leaving until you can't talk/walk through a contraction is a good one. I totally tried to do that but just couldn't make it easily from our bedroom all the way to the garage.

But since you live so close to your hospital, your trip should be much easier than mine was.









Good luck, Mama!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't know... our plan was to wait "as long as possible" with our first. But then when labor started, it did not take on a regular pattern. I couldn't time my contractions... it just felt like all around cramping. I was shivering and shaking with fever, which didn't sound like any normal pg symptoms I'd read about. (I'd read about fevers after water had broken, or when you have epis.. but in "prelabor?") I'd planned on having my doula help me read emotional sign posts to help me decide when to go to the hospital... but then I got freaked out by the fever, and we decided to just go there, and have her meet us there. So, we kinda panicked.

But, right after we got there, I threw up, my water broke, and shortly after that cx were 2 minutes apart and I was 6 cm dilated. So... going earlier rather than later worked for us. I'm still not sure if I followed an "instinct" or just got lucky that my fear ended up helping us get where we needed to be.

So, I realize that this probably did not help you one little bit... except that it's good to have a plan of action, but also respect your own intuition and listen to your body.

Also, with a 2-minute ride to the hospital, I think it would be pretty easy to just go home again if you go in to triage and find out your not as far progressed as you thought. And, if things move faster than you expect, you'll still be able to make it to the hospital.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

Just had my first. I was told by my Bradley teacher 3.2.1: contractions 3 minutes apart, for 2 hours, lasting 1 minute. That worked for me. The Sears 4.1.1 would've had me at the hospital way too early. I think I ended up going right when transition was hitting. I got to the hospital 8 cm dilated. Worked for me. I was pretty much ready to push when I got there.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I was in labor for about 12 hours before we left for the hospital (1 hour away). I did not know I was "in labor" until 5-6 hours into it, because I had so much activity with BH. My doula came to the house after I'd been laboring 8 hours, but after an hour with me, she wanted to get on the road to the hospital. I had been having painful contractions (back labor) for 2 hours at that point. I can't remember the timing of the contractions. I think I had stopped keeping track at that point.

We arrived at the hospital at 12 noon, and I delivered at 6:25 pm.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I was in labor for 5 hours with regular contractions, 8 if you count the pre-labor stuff. The only reason I left at that point was the get into the birth tub and I was 5cm and 100% effaced when I got there. I had done everything I could at home but didn't have a tub so I was ready for that option at that point, I also lived about 2 minutes from the hospital. It took another 5 hours until he was born. My contractions were less than a minute apart and lasting 1 minute + at that point. The walking and talking didn't really apply for me because I was laughing and smiling all the way up until he was born, and brisk walking was the only thing that helped me get through contractions until I was in the birth tub.


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

It was also my plan to labor at home "as long as possible". Our hospital was about 35-40 minutes away. Well, there really wasn't any doubt how long was "long enough". We had a doula and MWs and we were in phone contact. Then the doula came over. I remember being in the shower and the MW saying "Just do a few more contractions" and I grouched back "You do them" but I kept going.

Later, I said someone call the MW we're going now. When the MW asked if I was sure I said "YES. WE ARE COMING NOW!" I did transition in the car, which turned out to be fine. Arrived at 9cm and had the baby about 1.5 hours later.

Really, I just totally knew when it was time.


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

3:2:1 rule is a good one. My stupid class told us 5:1:1 and I had that for a day(!!) before I got bored and decided to go to the hospital and see what was happening. I was at 3, but didn't change after 2 hours of walking, so they sent me home. Thank goodness. They told me to come back when they were 3 min apart and lasting for a FULL minute (and tougher to deal with.)

28 hours laters (I did sleep some) I was back, this time I was at a 6.

Next time I think I'm going to just stay at home so I don't have to stress about it!!

Another thing to consider is what your mom and/or sister's labors were like. It's not a definite thing, but a lot of women have similar (fast, short, etc.) labors as their moms or sisters did. But, make sure theirs was the same drugs/drug-free as you are planning. Also, if your mom drank and/or smoked (more moms did back then!) when she was pregnant it's harder to compare (assuming you didn't!) because the babies had lower birth weights.

HTH! Good luck!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Maybe I'm unusual, but if you're going to stay home, why not just stay home? It's not like pushing the baby out without a trained professional is any more dangerous than laboring your entire labor without a trained professional. What do you perceive as the benefits of showing up at the hospital just to give birth?


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

I say stay until you start to feel pushy, or until your intuition tells you to go.
I would not suggest following the hospitals guidelines of 5 mins, cant talk easily through them.... that got me to the hospital 14 hours before the birth of my first. I thought I was in good hard labor when I went in. Yeah, i sure didnt know any better--I was in early labor, hadnt been through anything yet!!

Using hypnobirthing, I really dont know that it will make a difference as far as that part goes. You will be thrown off by the transfer reguardless and once there it may be more difficult to get back into it, so really you are probably best to stay home til pushy, if you really dont want to birth at home


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm not sure what the point is of going to the hospital just for pushing.


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

With ods my mw came because I could no longer talk through the contractions. She said "You're at 5. We can go now or we can wait until you're at 7." I decided that since I could still walk unaided that we should go.
I had a quick, unmedicated birth and said afterwards I should have just stayed home. With yds I did stay home.


----------



## ruthmg (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm not the OP, but I, personally, have had chronic hypertension since I was 20. I need to give birth at the hospital because I want someone there in case I start having major BP problems. And no midwife will touch me because of that. Also, I'm not sanguine or centered enough for UC. I know my limitations. I managed to have a natural birth for ds, so they are possible in hospitals.

Thanks for the 3:2:1 post - I'll file that away for January.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
Maybe I'm unusual, but if you're going to stay home, why not just stay home? It's not like pushing the baby out without a trained professional is any more dangerous than laboring your entire labor without a trained professional. What do you perceive as the benefits of showing up at the hospital just to give birth?


This is my first baby and I wouldn't really be comfortable with UC at this point. My partner would not be either. On the other hand, I'd like to stay at home as long as is possible, in order to maintain my freedom to labor as I wish - in different positions, walking around, in water, etc... and also to be able to focus on my hypnobabies meditation.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

We waited 17 hours before going into the birthing center. We left when contractions were 5 minutes apart because we lived a few towns over and would take awhile. I can't speak for everyone, but I had a great experience and am glad I went to a birthing center. DS was not breathing when he was born.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Girlprof* 
Really, I just totally knew when it was time.











I have a l.5 hour drive to the hospital. . . well, a bit over an hour when in heavy-duty labour!









With my first, I arrived there far too early. Five hours before I was ready to push. I was worried about the long drive, and how long it would take for us to drop our two dogs off at our friends.







:

But in my other three deliveries, I "just knew". There's nothing more charted or executed than that. Sorry. Each time, we would be puttering at home in labour, collecting the last few things to the car and getting my accompanying SIL into town. Then suddenly, there would be a subtle, but noticeable shift, in me saying, "We need to get in the car and leave NOW". I arrived at the hospital:

50 minutes before the birth of #2
crowning with #3 (would have been born sooner, but I was still seated in the car as we swept in to city limits).
45 minutes before birth of #4 (Twin A). We had planned to go to a more distant hospital, but didn't get that far.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Well if hypnobabies works as well for you as it did for me there wasn't a time at all where I felt like I was even close to having a baby which is why I ended up with a (totally awesome) surprise UC. But I was planning a homebirth so it was just awesome and not scary or anything.

ETA: No one, not my dh, not my mom, and not my midwives if they had been there would have known how far along I was just by being around me. I was totally silent, unmoving, not making any sounds at all, laying over my birth ball. My mom said my face was totally relaxed so they didn't even know if I was contracting any more (I was).


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennTheMomma* 
We waited 17 hours before going into the birthing center. We left when contractions were 5 minutes apart because we lived a few towns over and would take awhile. I can't speak for everyone, but I had a great experience and am glad I went to a birthing center. DS was not breathing when he was born.

Just FYI, but homebirth midwives typically carry and have all the same equipment that a birth center does.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruthmg* 
I'm not the OP, but I, personally, have had chronic hypertension since I was 20. I need to give birth at the hospital because I want someone there in case I start having major BP problems.

So I'd think you needed to be there right away not just for the end.

What I'm saying is if you consider it unsafe to deliver at home then how is laboring at home any safer? Its not as if the only complications happen while pushing.

the only benefit I can see is that the shorter time you are there the less time they have to intervene and screw it up.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

I kind of agree with what's the point of just going for pushing, but I totally understand not wanting to be at the hospital for the labor. I used Hypnobabies for my first birth in a hospital. My water broke and I ended up going in within a few hours. I was contracting but only 1 cm when I got there at 6 pm. It took almost 2 hours to get me settled in... I had monitoring and answered a million questions. After the nurse left, I noticed things picking up. It was 8 pm. I was pushing at 10 pm.

You will be handling labor differently and will probably not appear to be as far along as you are. I didn't even know I was going through transition until it was over and they declared I was 10 cm. EVERYONE was surprised. In fact, they didn't have my hep lock in and hadn't drawn my blood yet, so they were rushing around doing that during my precious 15 min break in contractions before I started pushing.







Being so relaxed, your labor is also likely to go very quickly like mine. There are so many stories of that happening with Hypnobabies. Soooooo, I don't know... When you're doing Hypnobabies it's not so obvious when it's time to go. I will say that the time that my contractions were noticable enough to require my full concentration, it would have been too late.

I am having a home birth with a midwife this time. #1) I know I would want to stay home as long as possible and would probably end up having the baby in the car this time, or just show up for pushing, and what's the point of that? #2) I hated the hospital stay.


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

I totally agree with Megan and have always sort of wondered what the perceived benefit of going to the hospital to push vs. having a homebirth midwife come to YOU for the whole shebang. Not UC, mind you, but just a homebirth. Especially for the mama with blood pressure issues. Your BP could be potentially dangerous at any point during labor, not just pushing...so is it truly safe to wait around at home that long?

In my mind it seems far safer to have some level of fetal heart rate/mama monitoring during labor than none. Just my opinion and I would love for someone to explain that to me. I know there are a few modalities of childbirth education that actively encourage this and it has never sat well with me. I think it's fantastic to show up on the later side, don't get me wrong...like a 6 vs. a 3, for example. But waiting until you're pushing seems very odd.

It feels funny to me that I would NOT be comfortable doing that, and yet people who choose to often say they would NOT feel comfortable with a homebirth which seems far safer to me. Thoughts?


----------



## calendula (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:

It feels funny to me that I would NOT be comfortable doing that, and yet people who choose to often say they would NOT feel comfortable with a homebirth which seems far safer to me. Thoughts?
I am one of those planning on staying home as long as poss before going to the hospitial. My 1st birth was in a freestanding birth center with 2 very experienced midwives - and it all went wrong and ended with a C. I felt like if I had "the next best thing" to a homebirth situation and it went wrong then there's no way I'm trusting a homebirth which in fact would be an HBAC for me. The hospital I'm delivering at also has a high level NICU "just in case". I like knowing it's there if I need it. I'm now living in a different state from the 1st birth and of the handful of local women I know who had Csections locally literally 4 out of 5 were homebirth transfers. I'm not knocking homebirth but there is another side to the coin and several pps in this thread were puzzled why we don't all just push at home.


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

With #4 I labored at home as long as possible. I was actually packing and it took me soooo long to pack (even with dh helping) because I had to stop every 2 minutes and breathe through hard contractions. By the time I got to the hospital I was an 8, almost 9. Baby was born an hour or so later.

It was funny because my m/w was 2 hours away from being off her shift and the other midwife taking over (which happens at 7am). So I woke her up 2 hours before her shift was to end and she waited to hear from the nurse in the birthing center before she made the trip to see how far along I was. The nurse was like, um... you better get here because she's going to have this baby very soon!







She was awesome though and it was my best birth experience!


----------



## Teresa221 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
I'm not sure what the point is of going to the hospital just for pushing.

For me, a couple of reasons. I want to spend most of the labor at home to avoid most interventions (and the hospital I use is really good about being hands off, but whatever I can do to avoid the poking and prodding works for me).

Also, for me, I'm just more comfortable having the birth at a hospital if only so me/my family wouldn't have a mess to clean up. Plus, I have to say I really enjoy the "after care" from the nurses. I like having the female help of being cleaned up (something I'd be mortified to have my dh help me do) as well as having meals brought to me







.

It was my intention to get there late for all 3. With the first one, not having been in labor before, I actually got there super early - labored for 28 hours at the hospital







The second one I got there at 9AM and gave birth at 4PM, so I probably should have stayed home a bit more.

The third one happened really quickly and I got to the hospital about an hour before she came out (and she was almost born in the toilet - it's a really fun birth story







). The midwife had enough time to monitor me for a bit and check me. I didn't think I was so close to birth when we went in and if my dh hadn't insisted we go in, she probably would have been born at home - or in the car!


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

There seem to be some common misconceptions about home birth on here. I have never known someone to have a homebirth with a midwife who didn't do the cleaning up. Heck, I had an accidental UC, and when my midwife did finally arrive (around 20-30 mins later) she still did all the clean up, checked me over, did a load of laundry, got me some fresh sheets, and made me some lunch and got me some water.


----------



## Teresa221 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
There seem to be some common misconceptions about home birth on here. I have never known someone to have a homebirth with a midwife who didn't do the cleaning up. Heck, I had an accidental UC, and when my midwife did finally arrive (around 20-30 mins later) she still did all the clean up, checked me over, did a load of laundry, got me some fresh sheets, and made me some lunch and got me some water.

I never doubted that a midwife would do the initial cleanup









I would not feel comfortable having someone do a load of my laundry or cook in my kitchen. And I would feel pressure to do that stuff for myself if I was at home.

I love the option of homebirth, but I know me (heck, I've know me pretty well for 33 years now







) and I know that what works best for me is to birth at the hospital. I'm very lucky that my midwives are great and birthing unit at my hospital is run more like a birthing center and each of my births went exactly how I wanted (2 were completely natural - and well, the first, I didn't know any better).

Had I had anything other than a completely pleasant experience, I might be singing a different tune.


----------



## eloise24 (Nov 17, 2005)

My water broke at 3 am and I labored at home until around 11:30 am. (As soon as water broke, contractions started at 3 minutes apart). Around 11:30 I started feeling like they were getting really intense and maybe I needed some more support. Called the midwife, who said to come in another hour. 10 minutes later I was puking all over and I realized I was further along than I thought.

We went to the birth center then- by the time we got there I was 6 cm (it was 1pm) and baby was born at 4:30.

So my short answer- when I started feeling like I needed the support (really the birth tub!!!!!!!!!!!)!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmieV* 
It feels funny to me that I would NOT be comfortable doing that, and yet people who choose to often say they would NOT feel comfortable with a homebirth which seems far safer to me. Thoughts?

That's what I was thinking, too. It seems like if there's going to be a (non-iatrogenic) problem, it's more likely to happen during labor than pushing. You'd almost be 'safer' laboring in the hospital and then going home to push, than vice versa, assuming you had to pick one or the other.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
That's what I was thinking, too. It seems like if there's going to be a (non-iatrogenic) problem, it's more likely to happen during labor than pushing. You'd almost be 'safer' laboring in the hospital and then going home to push, than vice versa, assuming you had to pick one or the other.

In some weird fantasy of mine that would be so funny to do! Show up at the hospital, get all the monitors and IV's and such, then when I was about to push just take the monitors and IV's off, say "Thanks!" and hop off the bed and drive home to have my baby lol.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as you. I'm also doing Hynobabies and plan on laboring at home. One of my MW said it's up to whenever I feel the need to go. She said to take into account:

Time to get to hospital
Admission time (I pre-registered, so it will be a lot shorter)
The fact that when I first get there, I'll have to deal with at least some questions/monitoring/checking/paperwork

She suggested that when ctx are 60-90 sec long, I can't talk through them, and they're a couple minutes apart. I'll also probably check myself before I go.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

If I lived 2 minutes from the hospital I'd leave w/ the urge to push. Not much room to get messed with that way. I also agree about just staying home period. How cool is it to have freedom to labor however you want to through the whole thing, to not have to worry about fighting hospital staff? I don't get why more women don't see the beauty and common sense in that! There is a wonderful option between hospital & UC-hiring a midwife.


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:

I don't know... our plan was to wait "as long as possible" with our first. But then when labor started, it did not take on a regular pattern. I couldn't time my contractions... it just felt like all around cramping. I was shivering and shaking with fever, which didn't sound like any normal pg symptoms I'd read about. (I'd read about fevers after water had broken, or when you have epis.. but in "prelabor?") I'd planned on having my doula help me read emotional sign posts to help me decide when to go to the hospital... but then I got freaked out by the fever, and we decided to just go there, and have her meet us there. So, we kinda panicked.
I just thought I would throw in my two cents here that this happens over and over with my doula clients. They plan to stay at home and I am talking with them by phone and even suggesting that I come over and the next call is "meet us at the hospital" and they are usually not very dilated when we get there. I know it's hard to know and it can even be hard for the doula to know exactly what is going on but if you hire one, she should be able to help some.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmieV* 
I totally agree with Megan and have always sort of wondered what the perceived benefit of going to the hospital to push vs. having a homebirth midwife come to YOU for the whole shebang.

For those of us living in Illinois, homebirth midwives are nearly impossible to come by. Homebirth is practically a felony in this state.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

People have all sorts of reasons for going to the hospital. Do we need to hijack this thread with that and make those who want/have to go to the hospital explain and defend their reasons? I had my reasons for going, but I was durned if I was going to go early and be interfered with all along my labor process. Turning up in transition or ready to push gives the hospital very little time to mess with you. It worked great for me and I had a terrific birth. Let's be supportive of those who need to do a hospital birth for whatever reason.


----------



## whalemilk (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
There seem to be some common misconceptions about home birth on here. I have never known someone to have a homebirth with a midwife who didn't do the cleaning up. Heck, I had an accidental UC, and when my midwife did finally arrive (around 20-30 mins later) she still did all the clean up, checked me over, did a load of laundry, got me some fresh sheets, and made me some lunch and got me some water.

My midwife was off to more important endeavors before I even felt stable enough to be left on my own (I had a postpartum hemorrhage) and left all the bloody sheets in the bathtub.


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

I am considering laboring at home for some time too and then heading to the hospital. Some pp's have made a good point about things can go wrong during laboring more so than pushing. My question is, exactly WHAT can go wrong during labor and how can that be monitored, or how would I know? What things would a doula be able to recognize as "going wrong" and needing to go to the hospital? What should I be aware of?


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Without getting into whether it's a good idea to labor at home and then go the hospital, I wanted to toss in my hypnobabies experience with my second child. I was sitting in the tub reading and really comfy (like, 'no way do we need to have the midwife come over anytime soon comfy') for most of my labor (well, when I wasn't sleeping).
My husband had the midwife come over anyway, and I was at 8cm.









Then transition hit (and no way would I have been able to get into a car at that point) and I had the babe an hour and half later.

I'm not sure if that helps you or not, but there ya go.


----------



## Thefrawg (May 24, 2007)

I decided to stay home as long as possible, or until I was sure I wanted drugs!







I duscussed that with my doula and husband so they were supportive. I also did a kind of hypnobabies routine to manage labor. I found it incredibly helpful! I almost had my baby in the tub! So much for needing drugs!

I say, you will know when it is time to go, even with your first. IF somethings feels wrong, it't time to go. If everthing is going great, and you aren't pushing with every contraction, you are probably still OK.

Remember, you can go to the hospital and ask to be checked if you are worried. IF you aren't that far along, you can always go home. YOu don't have to admit yourself until you are ready!

Good luck!


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

If you don't belong to the Hypnobabies yahoo group, you should join... Ask this question there, too!


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

With #2, I waited 'as long as possible', I was pushing when I got in the car. DD was born after 7 mins and 4-5 pushes after we arrived. It was great.
#3 was born at home, no need togo anywhere


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd say arrive in transition.

-Caitrin


----------



## peachespoe (Apr 16, 2008)

I would LOVE to have a home birth, but here in Wyoming it is illegal to have a midwife attended homebirth. Doctors are allowed to deliver at home but what doctor would be willing to do that?!! That totally misses the point, but oh well.

So, I have to go to the hospital to have this baby with the midwife I am seeing. I know some women who did have a homebirths in WY anyway with a midwife "under the radar" so to speak, but I had already committed much time and money with my current midwife before I started hearing these stories so we are doing the hospital thing.

I am practicing HypnoBabies and plan to stay home as long as possible with the support of my doula. The hospital is 10 minutes away. I will try to follow the 3.2.1 philosophy that others mentioned. I worry that if I wait to Transition I might have the baby in the car. The birthing rooms at our hospital are warm and welcoming like at a birth center and they have a big tub for me to soak in, so I don't mind the hospital so much...I just don't want to get there too early and start the intervention domino effect.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peachespoe* 
The hospital is 10 minutes away. I will try to follow the 3.2.1 philosophy that others mentioned. I worry that if I wait to Transition I might have the baby in the car. The birthing rooms at our hospital are warm and welcoming like at a birth center and they have a big tub for me to soak in, so I don't mind the hospital so much...I just don't want to get there too early and start the intervention domino effect.

The nice thing about being so close is that if you get there 'too early', you can always turn right back around and go home. Even if you're far enough along that they would admit you.

And if you wait until the very last minute, you'll probably still get there in time


----------



## I-AM-Mother (Aug 6, 2008)

each of my deliveries were different. with my youngest, i waited until i started vomited.

when i got to the hospital, i was 8 cm. by the time my midwife arrived it was time to push.


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

With my first, I went in way too early. My water broke in the middle of the night but I wasn't having contractions. I just took the time to take a shower, email people at work to cover for me (labor was a couple of weeks early), and do a little last-minute packing, and then we headed to the hospital, which was about two blocks away. When I got there, they gave me Pitocin (I know, I know but it was my first birth and I didn't know any better) to get things moving. Ouch. If I had to do it over again, I would have labored at home a LOT longer, especially considering the hospital was within walking distance. With the Pitocin, things got started pretty quickly, but DS still didn't come till about 16 hours after my water broke.

With my second, we had moved about 45 minutes away from the hospital, so I was terrified of not making it there in time. Plus, at my checkup a couple of weeks before my due date I was already dilated to 3.5. Because I was so nervous about making it there in time, we left as soon as my contractions were regular and I was having trouble breathing through them. It was still on the early side, but about an hour after getting to the hospital, my water broke and DD was born about 35 minutes later. So, if that had happened at home, she would've been born in the car!

Since it's your first baby and you're so close to the hospital, I'd wait till you're close to transition, as others have suggested.


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm a three time hypno-mommy myself. (Gotta LOVE birthing in complete relaxation and comfort - where ever you happen to be!) I worried about the same thing, but found that the strong mind-body connection idea behind hypnosis really made me very aware of what I needed and when I needed it.

I planned a hospital birth the first time and had birthing waves that were 2 minutes apart, lasting 90 seconds for a few hours before I went in. Even then, I knew I wasn't very far along (and was right, just 3 cm), but I wanted to verify that the baby was handling the frequent waves well. I gave birth about 12 hours after arriving, and never thought about drugs or lost my focus.

I used a birth center the second time, and left when I had a wave that made me think, "It's time to head in." That was after spending a few hours working on my taxes then sleeping soundly for 4 hours and listening to the Hypnobabies Birth Guide. No one would have known I was birthing, and my waves were only 6-8 minutes apart. But despite being so calm the midwives didn't want to check me because they assumed they'd have to send me home, I was fully dilated when I arrived.

With my third I had a home birth, and despite having had long births the first two times, I called the midwife right away and had her come right over. I knew it was going to go quickly. Despite calling her immediately, I stubbornly curled up on my side and willed the baby to stay inside for a good 45 minutes while I waited for the birth tub to fill because I REALLY wanted a water birth!

Intuition is the way to go. No matter what you are feeling in your body, if you feel the need to get to where you are going, go with it! Heck, being 2 minutes away, the worst thing that can happen is you say, "Really, that's as far along as I am? I'm going home!" I know a first time mom who made that choice at 6 cm and returned 2 hours later, just in time to push. So, relax, whatever you decide will work out fine. You'll do great! Enjoy your baby's beautiful birthing!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulamc* 
This is my first baby and I wouldn't really be comfortable with UC at this point. My partner would not be either. On the other hand, I'd like to stay at home as long as is possible, in order to maintain my freedom to labor as I wish - in different positions, walking around, in water, etc... and also to be able to focus on my hypnobabies meditation.









:

Same situation and I feel the same way.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I have known many women to go to the hospital too soon, and only maybe 2 of those have gone home. When you're in labor and you brought all your stuff the idea of getting back in the car and going home sounds terrible for most women and they stay (and get messed with for it-I know, I stayed).


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

With dd1 I labored at home and went to the hospital when I was at the 3-2-1 stage (though I'd been in that pattern for more than an hour). I had a VE when we arrived and was a 5, an hour later I was a 7, and 19 hours of back labor later I had a c/s still at 7cm. It was a lot of little stuff that added up to a c/s and really the hospital was wonderful... they did what they could.

With dd2 I used hypnobabies. I headed to the hospital when I felt ready (again at 3-2-1, again for a few hours) and I was only at 3cm! Argh! I really didn't want to head home (car + birth = not fun, we'd gotten toddler dd1 settled with her granny, etc). However, I was pushing just a few hours later and had my vbac after a grand total of 12 hours from the first "that could have been a contraction".

I guess what I'm saying is go when you feel ready, and don't worry as much about the numbers... hypnobabies rocked, and I'll use it again if I have a third dc, so just trust yourself and enjoy the journey!


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txgal* 
You might also consider hiring a doula, an experienced one should be able to help you asses when it is time to head to the hospital and also help with pain management while at home so that you don't head in too early. Like the previous poster said, most first time mom's go in too early, since you don't have any experience with birth it is hard to know what is early labor and what is the real deal/baby is comin now!! I know with out our doula I would have gone to the hospital way too early, of course I was HBing so it didn't matter.

Thanks for the advice Txgal - I am in the process of hiring a doula now, and have found one who is both doula and Hynobabies instructor!

When you say "of course I was HBing so it didn't matter" what did you mean by that? When HBing there's less need to delay going to the hospital? Why would that be?


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shelsi* 
Well if hypnobabies works as well for you as it did for me there wasn't a time at all where I felt like I was even close to having a baby which is why I ended up with a (totally awesome) surprise UC. But I was planning a homebirth so it was just awesome and not scary or anything.

ETA: No one, not my dh, not my mom, and not my midwives if they had been there would have known how far along I was just by being around me. I was totally silent, unmoving, not making any sounds at all, laying over my birth ball. My mom said my face was totally relaxed so they didn't even know if I was contracting any more (I was).

Shelsi, I read your full birth story. It's wonderful, thanks for sharing! I hope that Hypnobabies works as well for me - or just slightly less well perhaps so I manage to get to the hospital, since I'm not planning a HB as you were. I wonder how many surprise UCs there are with Hynobabies???


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennTheMomma* 
We waited 17 hours before going into the birthing center. We left when contractions were 5 minutes apart because we lived a few towns over and would take awhile. I can't speak for everyone, but I had a great experience and am glad I went to a birthing center. DS was not breathing when he was born.

JennTheMomma, so glad you had a great experience at your birthing center! I'd LOVE to birth at a birthing center, but unfortunately there's only one in my state (NC), and they filled up for September before I realized the kind of birth I wanted. I'd be much more inclined to go early if I were birthing at a birthing center rather than a hospital. Having people around you who totally support your birth choices, and having all the facilities to make them happen (pools, etc...) must be a wonderful thing. If we have a second baby, I'll probably opt for the birthing center even though it's over an hour's drive away.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

When you say "of course I was HBing so it didn't matter" what did you mean by that? When HBing there's less need to delay going to the hospital? Why would that be?
Because when you're having a homebirth there is no need to go to the hospital... the hospital is not on the schedule as it were.









(I'm pretty sure in this context HB is homebirth, not hypnobabies... )


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
So I'd think you needed to be there right away not just for the end.

What I'm saying is if you consider it unsafe to deliver at home then how is laboring at home any safer? Its not as if the only complications happen while pushing.

the only benefit I can see is that the shorter time you are there the less time they have to intervene and screw it up.

I sure hope that we'll notice any complications that may come up during labor, and get ourselves to the hospital in that case. It may not be very PC at MDC, but I have a handheld doppler that I rented back when I was very nervous about miscarrying, and so we'll be able to easily monitor the baby's heart rate, at least.

I switched OB groups this past week, and the new group (just 3 doctors, all female) seem very supportive of my desire for a natural birth. In fact, when I mentioned I hoped to labor at home for quite some time and asked my doctor when she thought I would need to get to the hospital, she replied "you can stay home until you start wanting to push, if you want" - YAY!!! It's nice to have my doctor's support for a decision like that. Of course, she added, as she must for liability reasons, that they could not guarantee the safety of my baby in that case.

I see three benefits to laboring at home and going to the hospital late: 1) being able to "enjoy my birthing time" (Hypnobaby-speak) as I want, in water, walking around - the water is the main thing as my doctor has signed off on no continuous fetal monitoring or IVs, but it turns out that only 4 of the LD rooms in the hospital have tubs, and these are just standard sized tubs, not birthing tubs... 2) being able to focus on my Hynobabies meditation in a more comfortable and peaceful environment...and 3) as you say, so they will have less time to intervene.

Planned UC is not for me, and unfortunately it's not that straightforward to have a midwife assisted HB in North Carolina. CPMs are not recognized or licensed by the state and it's illegal for them to attend births, though some do it nonetheless. CNMs are allowed to attend births, but only if they have an official back up physician, and there are very few physicians willing to do this in a home birth setting. The one CNM with back up I know of is not available. I would consider a home birth with CPM, but it would not be covered by our insurance, and this is a bit of an issue for us at the moment. In any case, I'm not sure that my DH would go along with the idea of HB, though if I really pushed it, he might.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 
Maybe I'm unusual, but if you're going to stay home, why not just stay home? It's not like pushing the baby out without a trained professional is any more dangerous than laboring your entire labor without a trained professional. What do you perceive as the benefits of showing up at the hospital just to give birth?

I'm going to wait as long as possible to go as well. That's because no matter *what* I say to DH, he is uncomfortable with having a HB. I think it's because I am going to have a VBAC, and it maybe scares him a little, you know, be at the hospital "just in case". He has kinda come around though, and said that *maybe* next time I can have a HB.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyfied* 
If you don't belong to the Hypnobabies yahoo group, you should join... Ask this question there, too!

Thanks for the tip Mommyfied - I'm joining today!


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
Because when you're having a homebirth there is no need to go to the hospital... the hospital is not on the schedule as it were.









(I'm pretty sure in this context HB is homebirth, not hypnobabies... )

Thanks - of course! I had Hypnobabies on my mind I guess...


----------

